# Thyroid nodule



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

Thyroid ultrasound shows I have a 2mm cyst. Doc said it's nothing and told me it's very very low risk of cancer. Should I be concerned? Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

2mm is very, very, very small. Usually nodules aren't considered suspicious until they reach the 1cm point. You should be ok!


----------

